# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Dealing w/ injections

## Lemonada8

i have seen alot of posts dealing w/ this and figured to try to help everyone  :Smilie: 
*and i'm bored lol

*Injection pain*

pain from injections can come from 3 things: the needle injection, the initial pain, the pain later on

*First the pain from the needle*
the pain from the needle itself... things u can do
*A)* make sure its a fresh needle... use a different needle for drawing and injecting... i personally use a 20g 1.5" needle for drawing and a 25g 1" needle for injecting, and have 0 pain, other than a slight pinch when it goes in... 

*b)* basically, you are going to have to get over your fear of needles its really not that big of a idea... if you are truely scared, you can have someone inject for you *that you trust* this will make it easier, and perhaps you can get the courage to do it yourself... sometimes you just need to do it

*c)* you can drink some fruit juice or have a piece of hard candy, this will help you from fainting/blacking out from the needle by nearly preventing your blood sugar from droppping too low

*d)* take a hot shower before injecting and tighten the skin w/ ur off hand, this will also help keep the oil in the muscle because the hole in the skin will end up being in a different place than the hole in the skin

*e)* have a steady hand: easy in, easy out... dont shake the needle in the skin... 

*f)* for a first time, make sure you are in a comfortable place that you are ok w/ anything... such as bathroom floor

*g)* make sure the muscle is relaxed and you inject in the apex of the muscle (in injections like biceps/triceps/calves) or in the thick part (in injections like chest/quad/glute/deltoid)

*h) *thanks to amorphic* you might have hit a nerve with the needle, if your muscle twitchs or similar, relocate the shot... a shot in the nerve w/o proper "antinerve" meds in there to stop them from overstimulating... nerves arent fun to mess w/ esp if dont incorrectly...

pain immediately following the injection
this pain can be due to an allergic reaction to the ester used, to high of a concentration for your personal tolerance, unsterile gear, to much ba%
solutions:
*A)* cut with sterile oil or EQ or b12 - this will make it less concentrated and the oil will help spread it out more in the muscle which will lessen the pain

*B)* make sure you trust the gear ur using, unsterile gear is not fun, you can get infections and such from it... if you find out u are using unsterile gear, i'd advise get some benzyl alcohol and filter it (with a .2micron filter) and then let it sit.. i'd advise 2% ba... for example, 100 ml's of gear, add 2 ml's of ba

*C)* to much ba% can cause a burning sensation, look at (A)

*D)* you injected into a vein, this will cause you to feel like you are about to die... heavy sweating, heavy breathing, extreme nausea, feeling faint... this feeling will go away about as quick as it came on, so no need to worry but make sure next time you aspirate correctly

pain at injection later on
this pain can be due to being a virgin muscle, to much gear in one place, it feels like a bruise at the site of injection
solutions:
*A)* make sure you rub the muscle really well, and hard to massage the oil into the entire muscle

*B)* use a hot pad or cold pad on the site and then massage the oil in *hot or cold is your preference.... i'd recommend hot cause it would heat up the oil which makes it thinner and easier to spreadout

*C)* personally i inject what i am working out the same day 
ex. i am on a squat day, i shoot in my quad the same day
this way, the muscle is worked and this will spread out the oil in the muscle and really help with lower pain... it will end up just feeling sore the entire muscle like you worked out real hard, which you should, but not much more than that... and esp if i shoot in my gluetes i definately run and do lunges the same day, this way it makes it way more bearable for the rest of the day

*D)* the 'bruise' feeling is just the pocket of oil in the muscle... similar to a bruise but instead of it being blood, its oil... so it will go away WAY faster than a bruise cause nothing had to heal, just has to disperse the oil in the muscle

*E)* take some ibuprofen, this will help with the pain, and since it is a NSAID, the anti-inflammatory part will help your own body remove the artificial 'inflammation' (gear) and be incorporated in the body *NSAID are known to inhibit protein synthesis, so dont go crazy w/ it.... (thanks to D-unit39)

there ya go... any suggestions? additions? just leave some comments  :Smilie:

----------


## illwillogical

Put your amps or vials into some hot water before you inject, this should heat the oil up and thin it out making the injection less painful.

----------


## mickqc

so you should press the needle in slowly and gently not throw like a dart then push in

----------


## Lemonada8

Eh.... the only part u feel is the skin breaking.. i just do a steady motion, not super slow, not like a dart... kinda inbetween.... ull get it when uy start injecting

----------


## naturalsux

> so you should press the needle in slowly and gently not throw like a dart then push in


i go slow, i let the needle do the work. pretty painless this way.

----------


## xavier_888888

Good read! thansk for the info lemodana8

----------


## zartan

One thing I wonder about, if you heat the oil up, your actually expanding it, so when you draw it into the syringe you'll be getting less meds in there

----------


## Lemonada8

but oil doesnt expand that much... true, 1 ml heated will measure more than 1 ml.... but you have to heat it up alot to make that much of a difference

----------


## dutcherr

How long will the pain last? I shot my first dose into my shoulder and I'm still really hurting 4 days later. My shoulder and bicep is so swollen that I can barely move my entire arm. Although, I did take a 2 ml shot. 1 ml or test p and 1 ml or test e. I'm getting worried.

----------


## Lemonada8

A) whats ur cycle?
B) why did u shoot first in ur delt? w/ 2 mls? that is pushing the limits for a virgin muscle...
C) you might be allergic to the prop ester...

----------


## bowwow

Good advice... Thanks!!!

----------


## bodybuilder1107

nice thread straight up

----------


## magickflash2

Thanks for the info. Just sent out for my first amps the other day. So maybe this will help me. It did at least ease my mind on the whole thing.

----------


## gibferno

There is a site that shows pictures of all kinds of injection sites. Does anyone know what that is?

----------


## Lemonada8

s p o t i n j e c t i o n s . c o m

----------


## gibferno

ahh yes. Thanks man, that's what I was looking for. I start my cycle next Monday (hopefully). I'm going with quads at first, then maybe triceps or delts.

----------


## Lemonada8

bump so peeps can read  :Smilie:

----------


## Eazy20

> How long will the pain last? I shot my first dose into my shoulder and I'm still really hurting 4 days later. *My shoulder and bicep is so swollen that I can barely move my entire arm*. Although, I did take a 2 ml shot. 1 ml or test p and 1 ml or test e. I'm getting worried.


That is NOT normal...Do you have a fever? Is it hot/red to the touch? You probably have an infection if so...However, I will say...Delts were probably the worst muscle to pop the cherry in for me...Takes some getting used to.

----------


## tagg

"you injected into a vein, this will cause you to feel like you are about to die... heavy sweating, heavy breathing, extreme nausea, feeling faint... this feeling will go away about as quick as it came on, so no need to worry but make sure next time you aspirate correctly"

That is exactly what i felt like today after my injection of tren a in left my side delt. And there came blood squirting out of my delt but stopped quickly. It burned the living crap out of me... Me and my friend inject each other so i didnt do it myself. Will this shot still go into the muscle and spread out even though it probably got into a vein? im just feeling abit worried.

----------


## MrBucket22

ALWAYS Aspirate , this will make sure that your not in a vein. Once the needle enters the muscle, but before you inject, pull back on the plunger. If blood enters the barrel of the syringe pull out because your in a vein. If a vacuum is maintained, and no air enters the barrel, you can safely inject.

----------


## Lemonada8

^but you have the appearance of bubbles with a proper vacuum.  :Smilie: 

you will be fine if it hits a vein. Its all gonna end up there anyways (no spot injections for certains muscles, aka test susp shots in pecs make pecs bigger than rest of body = false)

----------


## tagg

My friend did say he aspirated and there came no blood out(i didnt look at that moment when he did), my guess is he aspirated and then maybe moved the needle abit outwards or more inwards or something and then it hit the vein... just guessing here...

When i inject him, there it always makes lots of bubbles when i aspirate , but i'm glad to hear i'll be fine after it felt like im gonna die lol...

So because we inject the tren a in the side delt doesnt mean the side delt will get more benefit if i understand you correctly?

When you say tighten the skin, must i pull the skin tight, and while it's like that put the needle in? because we're have some problems with some of tren coming out after we injected, will that help to keep it inside?

----------


## flyingpoint001

> i have seen alot of posts dealing w/ this and figured to try to help everyone 
> *and i'm bored lol
> 
> *Injection pain*
> 
> pain from injections can come from 3 things: the needle injection, the initial pain, the pain later on
> 
> *First the pain from the needle*
> the pain from the needle itself... things u can do
> ...


when is the best time of day to pin your self ? morning ? night ? post or pre workout? meals?

----------


## ijbickerdike

Excellent read, great post

----------


## Armykid93

Im pretty squeamish, anything I can do to help make me less squeamish when it comes to needles so by the time im 24 I can start cycling?

----------


## gearbox

Great read. I use a 23 to draw 25 to pin. And when needle is ready I place on heat pad for 5 to warm up fluid

----------


## shanty

Just started my cycle off test 350+deca my first jab was so painfull in my quad it's really put me off ,i no that sounds stupid but it was painfull to walk. Can anyone give me some advice.

----------

